# Lake Okeechobee



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Drove all morning/day got here and checked in at Roland Martin's Marina. Out on the water in a rain/windstorm. It was like Pcola Bay! Got on the downside of wind and fished in a couple feet of water. Only caught 1 bass on a Googan worm in June Bug. Really weird fish around here, crap busting all over and threw everything and no bites. Thinking it was Oscar's... saw some big fish but think they were carp. Alot of gar and seen a few gators. Only fished a few hours but tomorrow it's on!!!! HOPEFULLY!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Go get some zoom toads. Weedless bass love em 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Was running around in my underwear outside and found these giant cane toads!!! Them jokers can piss about a gal!!!!
Was thinking about bringing a few home but they are invasive and poisonus to critters sooooo ill leave em down here!!!


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

Licking Toads Leaves More Than a Bad Taste in the Mouth : Trends: It may indeed be a 'desperation high,' but licking a toad is the latest way to hallucinate.



> *Licking Toads Leaves More Than a Bad Taste in the Mouth : Trends: It may indeed be a ‘desperation high,’ but licking a toad is the latest way to hallucinate.*


I hear it's an "acquired taste".



> Licking toads will not give you warts or produce a fairy prince, but it might get you high.
> 
> It isn’t exactly an epidemic, but the Drug Enforcement Administration says toad licking is the latest way to hallucinate.
> 
> ...


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool Jason but leave it there!!! I visited there as a child and got my first airboat trip. Cool. Keep 'em pics coming!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Very cool trip. A bunch of tilapia down there, we called en Nile Perch way back when and used to shoot 'em on the bed with the bows by the boatload. I fished Headwaters about a month ago and did good on Z-Man jerk shads and big blue speed worms. Good luck!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Man that place is special. Get some live shiners and balloons as a bobber. Let that lively bastard swim under some Lilly pads and hold on. 

Also the bream and crappie fishing is supposed to be wonderful


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I swear Jason! You will pick up any kind of critter. Now you are contaminated with frog pee..   🤮


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Great trip. That is a big ol lake with a great and frustrating fishery.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Jason said:


> Was running around in my underwear outside and found these giant cane toads!!! Them jokers can piss about a gal!!!!
> Was thinking about bringing a few home but they are invasive and poisonus to critters sooooo ill leave em down here!!!
> 
> View attachment 1092283
> ...


Hey while your down there might as well run up in some shallow water and get a big pleco in your hands to take a pic with. Go ahead and freak some more out.LOL. Hit some cannels while ya'll are down there!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yesterday wasn't horrible....Logan is having so.e bad luck, I've at least caught a variety and biggest bass so far was caught on a crappie jig!!! Seen a crap ton of gators, caught 1 (same one by me and logan) that was tangled up in my libe and broke off when trying to clean it off so logan caught it again so we could clean him off and send him back. Had a manatee come up to the boat bit quickly dissappear before getting a shot. A 12 ft gator was near by so I figured it didn't want to stick around. Caught a iguana on a trick worm...Had a bad ass air boat tour come by and we were in a small canal when he was slowly passingbis i waved at him and told him to kick it in gear....boy howdy that thing bout blew me outta the boat!!!! today we are trying the Monkey Box...everyone we talk to is having a hard time so I know it's not just us!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

That's a south Florida slam for sure!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

looks like the invasive species are thriving. cane toads ( a pellet gun and shot to the head is how i killed those) iguanas, armored catfish, mayan cichlids...maybe you'll put a python in the boat before you leave.

thank God it gets cold enough up here to kill the above mentioned off.


i hope you and your boy both put a trophy bass in the boat before you leave!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> looks like the invasive species are thriving. cane toads ( a pellet gun and shot to the head is how i killed those) iguanas, armored catfish, mayan cichlids...maybe you'll put a python in the boat before you leave.
> 
> thank God it gets cold enough up here to kill the above mentioned off.
> 
> ...


What I thought were tilapia were the Mayan cichlids but I did catch some good size tilapia in my cast net today....destroyed my cast net!!! Caught an armored catfish today in it today too its actually called a brown hoplo. We did not catch a dern thing on a line today. And we started to head out and a massive storm is coming in so if it comes through quick enough we might head out tonight fer a few hours. Caught what I thought was a baby iguana but my ID app says it's a humble angle. Just glad it's humble. . Hahaha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally caught a few more bass.....not the hoss bass we were hoping but we caught a few.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Never heard of an armored catfish??
I know the one eely looking thing is a snakehead.
I would likely crap myself if I reeled in a gator! cut the line and sacrifice the bait and hook.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Boardfeet said:


> Never heard of an armored catfish??
> I know the one eely looking thing is a snakehead.
> I would likely crap myself if I reeled in a gator! cut the line and sacrifice the bait and hook.


 That fish is a grenal.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Grinnel, bowfin, cotton fish all day long. He’s ugly but he belongs and is ours.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

I thought it was a choupique...but I also don't spell GEAUX right either so there is that.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

tiger297 said:


> I thought it was a choupique...but I also don't spell GEAUX right either so there is that.


Same thing different location that fish is called all kinds of things


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, we struck out on bass yesterday morning. Had a few small uns that would hold on until the boat but never sucked the worms down. Logan caught a catfish on a worm which I think was his 1st. Planned on hitting it yesterday afternoon to finish the trip but the weather had other plans. We ended up trying but saw the lake white capping and wind was ridiculous so I said screw it let's pack up and go home!!!! Drove all night and got in this AM... 
The pics of the trees are the pond apples. I brought some home to see if I can get em to grow. They are cool looking trees with apples that look like pears and smell like citrus....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, scratch getting them to grow here....they are not cold tolerant but I think I'll try anyways!!!!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I’ll be danged. That is a Grinnel.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> I’ll be danged. That is a Grinnel.


They love swamps and flooded timber just so you know what’s around your feet out there in the duck woods. lol


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

If you get seeds to sprout, grow them in containers. There's some good information on them:






Pond Apple Tree (annona glabra) – Urban Tropicals







urbantropicals.com


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fishinbug said:


> If you get seeds to sprout, grow them in containers. There's some good information on them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dag, thats an expensive tree....maybe instead of bringing 4 apples back I shoulda filled up a bucket!!!!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

How did the new transducer location work out?

Try shiner bait?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> How did the new transducer location work out?
> 
> Try shiner bait?


It didn't work out. Broke the bracket cause it hangs over too much and my trailer guide caught it. The live scan wasn't really needed too much mostthe water we fished was under 1.5 ft!!!! That lake is shallow as heck. The rim around the lake is the deepest part 12-15 ft. Hell the navigation channel was only 9 ft across the lake even though we only went about 1/4 across. Place is huge and hard to figure out.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You guys certainly catching a variety of fish and critters. Appreciate you taking the time to share all those photo. Will be looing for more with the good stuff.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

At the very least, ya finally caught a iguana.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Boardfeet said:


> Never heard of an armored catfish??
> I know the one eely looking thing is a snakehead.
> I would likely crap myself if I reeled in a gator! cut the line and sacrifice the bait and hook.


armored catfish is something we have never seen ether and that looks like a dream vacation , how were the frog legs ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

kanaka said:


> At the very least, ya finally caught a iguana.


Yeah that joker was fun on 10 lb test. He dug into the ground and I couldn't budge him. Had to let him think he was free and snatch him into the water where I dragged him up. We crimped the barb on the hook so it didn't hurt him. We heard a ruckus on the last day in the woods so I thought it was a pig or gator. NOPE it was an iguana with a head as big as a volley ball!!! That joker head to tail had to be 7 ft long. 



Deja vu said:


> armored catfish is something we have never seen ether and that looks like a dream vacation , how were the frog legs ?


Dem frogs are poisonous....ain't eating em!!!! Actually the only restaurants around there that weren't chains were mexican/latin ones and most of them were closed....

For this place being a fishing community, none of the stores had ethanol free gas so I had to fill up with premium/ultimate. I filled up twice while I was there. 1 time I brought the boat out of the water and the 2nd time I got it at Roland Martin Marina and the gas was actually about the same price on the road. I think next time I go somewhere, I'll fill up a couple 5 gal cans and take em with me...We stayed in the Angler Efficiency room which was 2 queen beds in a large room with a small stove, /fridge/freezer, window unit AC, a table with 2 chairs and a bathroom. Nothing fancy so the ole lady wouldn't of stayed there but just fine fer a fishing trip. The boat was stored about 20 yards from the door in the water and was able to hook the charger up every night.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My folks used to stay at RM marina. They always ended up in the canal catching Jack Dempseys


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

cichlids are good eats. Looks like a great trip.


----------

